# fall stocking



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

i'm thinking about restocking my aquaponic system, this year i'm thinking about either hybrid striped bass, or trout
any pond folk have a good experience with pond stockiers in ohio with either of these species? 
(i might stick with yellow perch and tilapia)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

what part of the state are you in? that would help, but ATAC which is a site sponsor has been great for my Hybrid stripers and perch and located near Lebanon Ohio and Jones also has been good and they are in Eastern Cincinnati, 
if its trout you may have to talk to Freshwater Farms up in Urbana Ohio, all respectable business operators. Not sure where you might get Talapia this late in the year...

Salmonid


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks salmonid!
i'm in northeast ohio, lake county.. i've driven out to shelby fish farm before, and fin farm..both were good to work with, but i want to hear who else is out there
i'm not to worried about finding tilapia.. 
to be honest, i really want to raise some trout in my basement, but i'm pretty interested in the hsb.. but yp just taste so damned good.. 
decisions decisions


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Keith, how big is your system? and what kind of system are you using? Are you using clay beds? I have always wanted to set up my own system. I have spent 3 years reading tons of book and web site's.


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

i've got a 700 gallon system with 3 growbeds, and a "single IBC Tote" system that is about 150 gallon
i use "river gravel" in my growbeds..
some older pic's of the system on this forum here:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=203263&page=2

looks like i'm going to stick with yellow perch


----------

